# I want more by Dweazel (BBW, Eating, XWG)



## dweazel (Feb 7, 2013)

[*Author's note:* This is my second attempt at writing. i apologise for the poor use of grammar. this part is just setting the scene. i am unsure whether to move quickly or to take it as a slow build up story. all feedback greatly appreciated. 

I hope you can see where i am going with this one as this was what i wanted in part 1. just to start setting the scene. i will warn people i love reading XWG bordering on the ridiculous with weight gain. so it may be reflecting in this story depending on the feedback (if any). thanks in advance as always. i've always found this forum to be very helpful. ]

*I Want More
by Dweazel​**Part 1*

Gillian woke up, hungover and groggy from the night before. She had been out on a work night and again walked home drunk and alone. 

Thoughts had entered her mind as to why she didnt have a boyfriend. she was 27, petite with a chest which was slightly larger for the frame she had. Her long dark hair swept down to her shoulders, she had a slender ass and she wore figure hugging suits with her black designer glasses she really looked like an office temptress. 

That said no attention was ever directed her way and if it was it was brushed off as she was too busy. She wanted so much to share companionship yet when the opportunity arose she thought of her career and felt it more important to spend time on it than waste time with men. 

Now, lying alone with head throbbing thoughts began to creep in, wondering if she was after all missing out. Gillian never did much except go to the gym, work and study to ensure she moved up the career ladder. Her exams kept her engrossed and therefore her time just passed by in a haze of work, study and the release of getting snockered. 

Her relationship with the bottle was easily seen. Her routine was so rigid that she became fearful to break it. It was when the occasional work night out that she would get loaded as she was inspired to let her hair down with some drinks. Then afterwards she would reflect on where her life was going.

It was Saturday morning and she had her final exam coming up in 2 months time. Her routine meant that she was about to go the gym so that her body was jolted and ready for another study session. She knew with the hangover it would be tough but she enjoyed testing her body out. 

Still lying in bed and with the thoughts of not having a boyfriend she ran her hands over her smooth skin. Her stomach was flat and taught with slightly wide hips she moved her hands to her chest. Cupping her breasts these were the only two areas she had a noticeable fat build up. 

She loved to play with her breasts. At the same time she began to wonder again, she had a body that everyone would love to have. Why was she single?. There were friends she had at school who she knew either let themselves go or got pregnant and lost their figure. She remembered looking at their pictures on facebook and thinking they looked so happy. 

Sighing whilst giving it a final thought she realised it was time for the gym ;she quickly threw on some clothes and grabbed her bag before scurrying off for another hard workout.

Monday came around quickly and the one set of men who did love her were her bosses. Her accuracy and her work rate were excellent and all her efforts were moving her into a position of power within one of the largest accountancy companies in London. To her company she was worth 7 accountants in fees earned. 

Her bosses were fearful she may be poached or have feelings of wishing to move to one of their rival competitors. With this in mind they had called a meeting with her that afternoon and planned to discuss her future. The company had decided to offer her a partnership within the company on the proviso that she passed her final exam. It meant longer hours to start with and more high profile clients but it also meant for her more recognition, power and money which were the things she relished and had now replaced her feelings of love. 

The offer came as a complete shock to Gillian. She knew she was doing well as her appraisals were always exceeding whilst she was highly revered in her line of work and she now knew it with this offer. She would the youngest partner ever in the company and that acclaim she felt was overwhelming but not nearly as much as her new work load would be from what the partners were telling her. 

"This may affect my routine" she thought 

Gillian's daily routine was about to change drastically as the bosses were integrating her workload to partner level. She was given a PA who helped her with the workload and a larger office to help store some of the extra paperwork, yet she still found it tougher to make as good a use of her time as she did before. Although she was still studying she increased the pressure on herself knowing that if she passed this exam she would make it to a level in her company she has always wanted. it meant so much. 

Add the possible future with the workload she was having thrown at her and her life revolved around studying and working. At first she started missing the occasional gym class to catch up with her work. It wasnt long before her arriving home late from her job meant that the evening classes would be replaced with her revision. Within 6 weeks her physical activity turned from rigidly routine to barely sporadic as she continued to immerse herself into her heavy schedule. 

Her eating habits began to change as well. instead of well prepared stir-fry or salads these were replaced with food that she could pick up on the go. sometimes it was fruit, yoghurt and sushi but as her stress levels increased so did her habit for eating salty, fatty food with meals at McDonald, Pizza Hut deliveries and burger king beginning to enter into her routine . 

With the exam just around the corner her justification for her change of diet was "it'll be fine once i get pass this exam".


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 8, 2013)

What exam? Why is she in school? Why does a girl who looks like this not have some kind of boyfriend? Why is she killing herself in this job when she really wants to be all domestic? What's going to change that's gonna push her that direction, especially in the XWG or ridiculous WG direction? Therein, I think, lie the seeds of your story.


----------



## dweazel (Feb 8, 2013)

i think from your questions i may not have set the scene as well as i had hoped.

when entering into the world of finance and tax etc there are a lot of exams you sit to improve your career prospects. you can sit these whilst still being employed in a company.

she is killing herself in the job as she is career hungry and has replaced her social life with her career ambitions. it does happen quite a lot. there are a lot of successful and beautiful women who do not have the time for relationships or love.

her diet is changing which at the end of the first part highlights she has moved from salads and stir frys to eating mcdonalds and fast food of a fatty variety. 

like i say i may not have explained this well enough in my story if tese are questions you are asking of which i apologise


----------



## Britt Reid (Feb 8, 2013)

You have a reasonable start which hopefully was helped in edit by dividing your paragraphs and tweaking your word flow. What is needed here in my opinion is to focus a bit more on character development, iot just eating and gaining. 

Is there a senior partner FA who could give depth and focus to her life? Is there someone else jealous of her ability who would use her girth to saotsge her career? I have no idea because this is your story - but work at it and you should have something worthwhile.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm with Britt. I posted those questions, but they were to (a) let you know that there were some holes that people not familiar with your setting wouldn't get (i.e., the test--what test exactly? what does it mean for her?), and (b) stimulate you to know where your story is going. When you decide these things, a lot of the story writes itself. Except for that hard work part.


----------



## home (Apr 18, 2014)

This is an Adult woman, with an Adult Job, Living in The Adult World. And it is Either pay the Bills or go to The Poorhouse. And People don't want to go to The Poorhouse. The Poorhouse is just steps above the Street. And in The Poorhouse they Torture you. This is an Aware, Adult, Working Woman. Duh.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 1, 2020)

Well now nearly 6 years later are you gonna finish this, you were just getting to the good part where she falls off her routine and eating habits. She's just about to Pork Up please finish this


----------

